
China tech IPOs create US buzz - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/162783/wall-street-beat-china-tech-ipos-create-us-buzz
======
ChuckMcM
This will be a trend worth watching. There is evidence [1] that some of the
educational techniques in China do not foster the creativity that is the
hallmark of a thriving tech economy. That is however only half the story since
if you read HN you know that execution is at least, if not more important than
creativity. So if the Chinese create a system where new ideas can be executed
into products quickly and efficiently then they will create a formidable force
of innvoation.

[1]
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/pits.10072/abstra...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/pits.10072/abstract)

